
Elementary OS 5 Juno Is Here - satran
https://medium.com/elementaryos/elementary-os-5-juno-is-here-471dfdedc7b3
======
sammorrowdrums
I'm very excited. I have been using elementary for almost 2 years now. I just
can't wait until they complete their new installer. Currently you can only do
fresh installs, but at some point their installer should drop (although no
idea if they'll add that to current release or if it'll be a next edition
feature).

I also cannot wait until the hopeful switch to Wayland so we can have multiple
DPI displays running together.

Anyway, they at least work really hard to make a good HiDPI experience.

------
samontar
Elementary always looked nice but I moved on because I needed modern
libraries.

~~~
sammorrowdrums
I have been able to work out using all the modern libraries I like, latest
kernel and others, without having to give up on EOS.

It of course means having to know how to install them and deal with any
issues, but it's not been particularly hard.

------
dxxvi
I have no issue with Elementary OS, but whoever wants to try EOS should try
Arco Linux as well (and I have to say that I'm not using Arco Linux). Arco
Linux is a rolling distro based on Arch Linux, uses Arch Linux repositories
and AUR (not like Manjaro using its own repositories).

------
brirec
It sure looks like 2018/2019 is going to finally be the Year of the Linux
Desktop.

~~~
yabbos
I agree!

To make that happen, I created something that I like to call Yabbos: Yet
another browser-based operating system.

[http://yabbos.xyz](http://yabbos.xyz)

It has also gone by another name with a reference to Linux, but I got bored of
that name after a couple of years of staring at it.

------
tclover
Is it possible to change the layout of window controls without nasty hacks?
I'd like to have the min, max, close buttons on the right side. Looks really
nice, if the layout is optional, definitely going to try it on my laptop

~~~
TomMarius
There is a very simple app for that called _< something> tweak_.

~~~
tclover
Yes there is, the last time I tried it, it only worked on Firefox window, and
only with min, close buttons.

------
jazoom
This looks amazing. I might have to check it out again some time.

------
lproven
The people behind it could have saved about, oh, a decade's work if they knew
about GNUstep before they began.

But no. Instead, they invented yet another wheel...

------
fgheorghe
Nice, a reskinned Ubuntu distro.

~~~
Lio
I haven't installed it yet but I believe that it's more than just a reskin.

There's a custom set of desktop apps built using a their own language, Vala.

They also have a pay what you want app store to support and all apps there are
FOSS.

[https://developer.elementary.io/](https://developer.elementary.io/)

~~~
carc1n0gen
They didn't create Vala, rather they adopted it because it's modern syntax
makes it easier to write gtk+ based applications than doing it in C.

~~~
Lio
Aha thanks, that's interesting. I guess that leaves their tuning and custom
apps in there then.

